# How big do they get?



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone know the size limit on a Crinum calamistratum?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Big apparently. Link


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

4 feet..maybe even 6 feet..but they do get huge...but then again;i am cheating,i have seen some.lol.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

lohachata said:


> 4 feet..maybe even 6 feet..but they do get huge...but then again;i am cheating,i have seen some.lol.


geez, don't tell me 6 feet, now I have a goal to hit....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

many years ago i won a "home aquarium beautiful" compettition put on by our club.i won 1st place in the natural category and best in show..
at the board meeting a week following the awards one of the members said that i should have my awards revoked because i had fake plants in the tank."everybody knows that aponogetons don't grow any taller than 18 inches."i was there..was a bit upset..so i took him to my house and gave him one of my nearly 4 ft.ulvaceus.when we got back to the meeting he actually apologized.(unusual for him)....you can never tell how big your plant may get.
so get ready to build a deeeeeeeeep tank dave.....lol


----------

